
Linux on Pixel C is now “an usable system” - CapacitorSet
https://twitter.com/DenysVitali/status/992697430968864768
======
dmitrygr
"missic gpu acceleration". Well, um, that's sort of the only hard part. The
rest are kernel drivers that are open source from Android tree

